# Winterized dog house plans



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm planning to build a three new dog houses for the kennels in the next couple of weeks.I have a good idea how I'm going to build them, but want to see what others have done to avoid looking back & wishing I had done thing differently:-D. The houses are going to be insulated, need to be comfortable for the dogs to - 20 C, they will be under cover so weather-proofing isn't an issue. Just looking for something simple basicly.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.cascadesleddogclub.com/forms/DDSdoghouse.pdf 

Put a mudflap on the door and straw bedding and it should be good for just about any pup.

It also occurs to me Leerburg has a link on their site for a dog house design as well.

http://leerburg.com/knlpup.htm


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the links Melissa.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

When I had dogs outside, we built dual chamber doghouses with 2"X4" frames insulated walls, and a big insulated roof that you can take on and off, to clean or pull out the insulation in the summer.

doghouse has 2 chambers...one with the door....then a partial wall to separate that from the sleeping chamber...if the dogs allowed it we put flaps on the door...but if the wind does blow in, it swirls around the first room and does not go straight into the sleeping part...straw is a great idea for winter houses, make sure you change it often though, it can get wet and freeze...


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

We built a nice doghouse...all 4 sides are framed in 2" x 2" 's with plywood on the outside and inside and insulation in between. It is similar to the bottom doghouses on this site - http://www.doghouseplans.com/
It weighs A TON and was expensive to build but hopefully it will last a very long time...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Joby,

That's a great idea being able to remove the insulation from the walls.You've already saved me one I should have. Were you using rigid board or BAT insulation? 

I used straw last winter in their houses and will continue using it this winter.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Meghan,

That's pretty much what I was looking for. I'm not going to order the plans, but the pictures give me lot's to work with.

Cheers.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

those pics are similar to what we did, but the inside wall was also 2X 4.

The houses were VERY heavy...

over 5 ft wide, about 3 ft deep if I remember correctly...
built up on 6 4X4 posts (I think 8" off ground), we moved them with forks on the tractor, or backhoe....

good quality paint on the exterior with a shingle roof...

we used heavy high R rating fiberglass in the roofs...and used both the foam board type and the fiberglass rolls in the walls. I could not tell you which one was better though, the dogs never told me...

We did epoxy floors too for easy cleaning and wear and tear...used sealed marine 3/4 in. plywood, not osb.(already had the wood)

expensive to build heavy as hell. but still standing today...almost 10 yrs later...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Wood isn't going to be a problem, I have an barn on my property we are taking down. I figured for taking the insulation in and out over the long term the rigid boards might last a little longer.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Wood isn't going to be a problem, I have an barn on my property we are taking down. I figured for taking the insulation in and out over the long term the rigid boards might last a little longer.


for sure they would...probably get a better rating for the space too...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Double wall, insulated construction with lots of straw inside + plus both dog houses are inside my woodworking shop. Accessible from the run with a dog door. 

Similar to below
http://www.hsdcpets.com/doghouse1.pdf


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very similar Bob...to what we did. We had the roof pitch towards the back though...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://kasilofkennel.bravehost.com/doghouse/doghouse.html

these are really easy to build - removeable roof makes it easy to change bedding. I have built them with insulation - when I did this I made the long sides 36" for bigger dogs. I covered the foam insualtion in the walls with 1/4" luan plywood. Insulation went underneath floor.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Roxul is the best insulation has the same R value as fiberglass but it repels water and doesn't burn it's semi rigid so you cut it with a bread knife.
I use the same design as Joby , I insulate the floor and put the house on casters , angle flashing on all corners and J trim around the roof edges for slide on roof.
Keeps the dogs from redesgning. A frame style of roof I use door hinges to join the roof to the base of the house, just tilt it up and prop it with a shovel .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> very similar Bob...to what we did. We had the roof pitch towards the back though...



Because they are inside mine have flat roofs for the dogs to lay on top. Unfortunately, last week, Thunder showed for the first time that his "moderate" HD is finally rearing it's ugly face at almost 8yrs old. 
First time ever that I've seen him struggle to jump on the dog house. Anything for that matter. 
I'll build some steps for him. He loves laying up there when I'm in the wood shop.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> When I had dogs outside, we built dual chamber doghouses with 2"X4" frames insulated walls, and a big insulated roof that you can take on and off, to clean or pull out the insulation in the summer.
> 
> doghouse has 2 chambers...one with the door....then a partial wall to separate that from the sleeping chamber...if the dogs allowed it we put flaps on the door...but if the wind does blow in, it swirls around the first room and does not go straight into the sleeping part...straw is a great idea for winter houses, make sure you change it often though, it can get wet and freeze...


I'm a fan of the two chambered dog houses as well.
Easier than insulation, you can get some of those blue barrels (55 gallon) and put them inside the house for the winter and added insulation and then remove them during the summer. Just put a handle on the top side of it so you don't have to try and pry it out.

I have a plan somewhere for this, I'll look for it.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

This is what I built and Gunnar no matter how cold comes out warm and toasty.

http://tidewaterkc.org/projects/insulated_dog_house.htm

I guess I totally forgot to post a build thread on here.

Here are some pics:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469220985059.247340.664545059&type=3


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

These are the free plans I used to build my dog house, they were recommended to me by E division dog program:
http://www.ontariospca.ca/docs/Ideal_Doghouse.pdf

Pretty much the same as what Jason posted above.

I take the divider out in the summer, actually I don't think I used it last winter even and she was fine. If I had known she would be so mini, I would have also built it smaller.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoops. I used the exact same plans Jenn posted up. I posted the wrong link. Of course they really are the same design. 

I'd post pics if we could just link pics from our computer instead of needing photo bucket.


----------



## Chris Holderman (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are some good plans that make a good winter house.
http://www.angelfire.com/nc2/uniquekennels/doghouseblueprints.htm


----------

